# Rigs trip!



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Thinking about making my first rig trip after the federal snapper season! Like the week after depending on weather of course. Let me know would like to buddy boat.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Deleted. Saw you are in LA. Thought I saw DeFuniak Springs lol.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I think he fishes over here too???


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

What's your estimated cruise speed out there?


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

I fish in Florida. Boats at lost key. Typical cruise depending on seas 34-38.


----------

